# Kelly went to heaven today



## KellysMom (Nov 20, 2008)

Kelly went to heaven today. Things progressed really fast for her and she was miserable. Tail totally paralyzed, both back legs partially useful and front left arm was starting to spasm at those time she could only use one limb. She was losing control of her bodily functions...she would have ended up with paralysis of all four limbs. I let her go today she's finally pain free. We made progress with the abuse..she really learned to love affection without flinching. Some mornings she would even wake me up with kisses. I wish I had had more time with her. She was 100lbs of pure love. She was the only german shepherd I've ever had in my rescue...german shepherd rescue had asked me to let her stay here to spend her final days with me since she adjusted to my home the second she entered it...I said okay..and I'm so glad I did...she was simply awesome.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Poor baby. So sorry about what happened, but what a wonderful thing you did for her. Her last days were what they should have been all along and you should feel very good about that.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so so sorry  I read your thread last night about her and her diagnosis and it really made me feel sad for her and for you. I didn't think it would have happened so fast. My heart goes out to you and your precious care bear. I am so glad she got to experience love when you brought her into your home. She sounds like she was a wonderful dog to have around.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry. She is not suffering any more. You gave her what she needed while you had her.


----------



## KellysMom (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words...she was a very special dog. A real gentle giant.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

That's so sad, I am sorry for your loss


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for giving her love while you could. Rest In Peace Kelly xx


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

so sorry for your loss. ((hugs))


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

My condolences to you. Thank you so much for caring for her.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well done, you gave her the love she needed to finish her life. She is in a better place now and will remember you.


----------



## KellysMom (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone...you know I was actually wondering that very thing rickas80...she lived to 12 but was only with me just shy of 2 years...I hope she will still be there when its my turn...I often wonder that when one of my rescues pass over...I was the last one but often not the longest one...my goal is that they know love before they die...they dont' have to live with me on the other side if they don't want to..but I do hope I get to see them again.

Thanks again.


----------



## Tarheel (Sep 6, 2009)

How wonderful that she got to know what it was like to love and be loved. I am sure she will miss you.


----------



## NIKKI NOODLES (Jun 24, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss.. our thoughts and prayers are with you at this difficult time .


----------



## NIKKI NOODLES (Jun 24, 2010)

You are truly a special person !!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh kelly's mom they will all be there waiting for you...they will all be there. love is the determinant. your statement of your "goal" really resonated with me...what a beautiful thought. these dogs are all such special souls. saying thank you for what you did for this girl is not enough but i'll say it anyway, and wish you peace of mind and as many blessings as your life can hold.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

I am truly sorry to hear of Kelly's loss. Bless you for offering Kelly such love and care before she made her final journey. I have no doubt your goodness will be rewarded.


----------



## steaminz (Apr 15, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss of Kelly. We were in our own world and did not realize the heartfelt thoughts and support that is here.


----------



## KellysMom (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone is so nice here. Kelly was the GSD I've ever had in my rescue. She was amazing.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss....but am glad that Kelly had someone like you to care for her in the end.

dawn


----------



## KellysMom (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you...I wanted to stop by one last time to say thanks. If I'm ever blessed to care for another GSD I'll be back. The latest is a Rottweiller mix..she's six months old..beaten and skinny...a sweet pretty girl. I never know the breed when the call comes in..so I could be back. Take care all and thanks so much for the support and information while Kelly was with me...she was amazing..after all she survived she was simply love.

Enjoy your summer.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

You take care of yourself, I hope we hear from you again someday


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

I think the work you do with the rescue dogs, no matter what bread, compels us to keep you on. No need to drift away, we need your input and support.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

She was loved at the end and passed knowing that love....I am sorry for your loss...

Lee


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we'll miss you Kelly.


----------

